# If I like Union Revelation would I also like Coffee Compass mahogany roast?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

I am fairly new to making coffee with freshly roasted beans, but so far I have enjoyed darker roast beans from Union more than the lighter roasts I bought from Rave. I notice that Coffee Compass mahogany roast beans have been recommended previously as a good example of darker roasts, and was wondering if anyone could let me know whether these are a similar roast/intensity to Union Revelation or not? I am thinking of buying something like the mahogany jampit as well as something lighter.

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the mahogany roast quite a bit darker = stronger flavour than the Union Revelation.

Take a look at their espresso range for similar roast level to Union Revelation.

Alternatively give Richard a call at C/ compass and ask his advice, he will be most helpful.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

My recollection is that the Union Revelation is in between the CC Mahogany and their other medium+ roasts (like the Brighton Lanes Espresso). On my notes, I put the Mahogany roasts at 8/10 and the Revelation at 7/10.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The mahogany roasts seem to be along way from the Revelation I had. I never really though Revelation was the dark ( i.e. I liked it







)

Im not sure darker roast = stronger flavour per se, will depend on therein being roasted.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you all for your help. Well on that basis I may still try a CC mahogany, just for the experience of trying a good example of a darker roast. I haven't yet had any freshly roasted beans that are 'too dark' for me yet, but I have only tried Union and Rave so far...


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@poppa try rancheros mahogany roast from coffee compass. I rested beans for 2 weeks, tried today and i am amazed how tasty it became. Full of chocolate toffee and marzipan.


----------

